# Prostatakrebs > Ernährung & Nahrungsergänzungen >  neues Krill Omega-3 Öl

## RuStra

hallo Fischöl-Fans,

ab Nov.gibts von Tisso das angekündigte Omega-3 Produkt, nennt sich "Pro Omega Plus", nachzuschlagen unter dieser Adresse.

Dieses Fischöl ist nicht zu vergleichen mit den anderen Fischöl-Produkten, weil es a) nicht von Fischen, sondern vom Krill stammt und b) die Fettsäuren (FS) nicht einzeln, sondern bereits verpackt in Phosholipiden (P) vorliegen (in die Zellmembranen werden P. eingebaut, FS sind Bestandteil der P.)

Es heisst (öffentlich) auf der entsprechenden Tisso-Seite:




> "Das in dem Produkt enthaltene Krillöl kann effektiv die Blutfette bei vorbelasteten Patienten positiv beeinflussen. Krillöl ist außerdem ein wirkungsvolles Antioxidans, sowie Lieferant von Phospholipiden, welche Synthesefaktoren für die Mitochondrienmembran liefern. Das neue Produkt enthält zudem L-Carnitin als Transporter der Fettsäuren durch die Zellmembran, Arganöl sowie mittelkettige Triglyceride, wodurch die gesunde Mitochondrienfunktion und Struktur unterstützt wird."


Also werden wir in der Diskussion dieses Produktes gleich mehrere neue Diskussionspunkte haben (abgesehen davon, dass wir Krill-Debatten schon hatten):

- Krillöl als Antioxidans ?
- Fettsäuren u. Phosphoipe, Unterschiede, vor allem für die Resorption ?
- L-Carnitin, Transporter der FS ?
- MCT, mittelkettige Triglyceride, als Mitochondrienbaustein ?

Das Verhältnis von EPA :Gro&szlig;es L&auml;cheln: HA ist in der Produktbeschreibung nicht angegeben. Aus den Vorab-Diskussion weiss ich aber, dass es 7:1 betragen soll. Auch in dieser Hinsicht was besonderes und ein weiterer Diskussionspunkt:

- EPA als die eigentliche therapeutisch wirksame FS gg. Krebs ?

Der Preis dürfte sich bei geeigneter Beschaffungs-Organisation so in dem Rahmen des Sears-Fischöl bewegen.
Zwar wissen wir, dass das LEF-Krill-Öl billiger ist, aber es wird ja -wie berichtet- nicht nach Europa geliefert.

Die Schachtel hat 120 Kapseln und einen Einzelpreis von 59 Euros.
Bei der Verzehrempfehlung wird von 2 Kapseln gesprochen.
Ich zähle pro 2 Kapseln 2171 mg zusammen, sprich die Kapsel hat mehr als 1000 mg.
Davon sind 1500 mg Krillöl, macht 69%.
Nun müsste man wissen, was ist dem Krillöl genau drin. Und man müsste die entsprechenden Papiere recherchieren, lesen, sammeln (wer fängt an?).
Jedenfalls bekommt man bei 4 Kapseln täglich 4,8 g EPA/DHA bei Sears und 3 g Krillöl bei Tisso.

Aber damit ist ab November die nächste Runde Krebs & Fischöl eingeläutet, Dr.Kremer ist ab sofort auch mit dabei.

Schönes Wochenende,
in HH scheint die Sonne!
Rudolf

----------


## JürgenS

Hier eine kleine Abhandlung über Krillöl:

http://www.tv-gesundheit.at/pdf/Natu..._Krill_Oel.pdf

Die Sonne scheint schon wieder in HH

JürgenS

----------


## RuStra

> Hier eine kleine Abhandlung über Krillöl:


Danke, Jürgen,
wie schön, dass dieses Forum ein Nehmen + ein Geben ist: Ich revanchiere mich mit diesem Hinweis:

+++++++++++++++++
Dr. Jose Halperin-Associate Professor of Medicine, Harvard Medical School

Topic:  *Use of Omega-3 Fatty Acid in the Up-regulation of Anti-metatstic proteins in prostate cancer*.
+++++++++++++++++

Dieser Vortrag wird zwar erst in knapp 1 Jahr gehalten, aber wohl auf der Basis einer Studie. 

good evening,
Rudolf

----------


## Kurtka

> hallo Fischöl-Fans,
> 
> ab Nov.gibts von Tisso das angekündigte Omega-3 Produkt, nennt sich "Pro Omega Plus", nachzuschlagen unter dieser Adresse.
> 
> Dieses Fischöl ist nicht zu vergleichen mit den anderen Fischöl-Produkten, weil es a) nicht von Fischen, sondern vom Krill stammt und b) die Fettsäuren (FS) nicht einzeln, sondern bereits verpackt in Phosholipiden (P) vorliegen (in die Zellmembranen werden P. eingebaut, FS sind Bestandteil der P.)
> 
> Es heisst (öffentlich) auf der entsprechenden Tisso-Seite:
> 
> 
> ...



Hallo RuStra,

bei Vitalstore habe ich folgendes zum Inhalt einer Krillölkapsel gefunden:

_Inhaltsstoffe des Supplements
Dosierung: 2 Softgels 
Menge pro Dosierung % DV 
Kalorien 10; Kalorien aus Fett 10
Gesamtfett 1 g 2%*
Trans Fett 0 g 

Neptune Krill Oil (NKO) 1.0 g (1,000 mg) 
Omega-3 Fettsäuren 300 mg 
Eicosapentaen-Säure  (EPA) 150 mg 
Docosahexaen-Säure   (DHA) 90 mg 
andere Omega-3 Fettsäuren 60 mg 
Omega-6 Fettsäuren 20 mg 
Omega-9 Fettsäuren 100 mg 
Phospholipide  400 mg 
verestertes Astaxanthin 1.25 mg 
Cholin  70 mg 
*%ualer Tageswert auf eine 2000 kal-Diät bezogen. 
Tageswert bisher nicht bestimmt. 
Weitere Zutaten: Softgel Kapsel (Gelatine, Glycerin, Wasser).
Enthält Schalentiere (Krill) Derivate. 
Enthält nicht: Zucker, Salz, Stärke, Hefe, Weizen, Gluten, Mais, Soja, Milch oder Konservierungsmittel._

Wenn es also nur auf den Omega-3-Gehalt ankommt, dann ist in einer billigen Aldi-Lachsöl-Kapsel ca. die doppelte Menge enthalten.

Viele Grüße Kurtka

----------


## HorstK

oder hier in Drogerie-Märkten (im Test der Stiftung Warentest für SEHR GUT bzw. GUT befunden :

http://img143.imageshack.us/img143/4...achsoelss9.jpg

----------


## marsjürg

Hallo Rudolf,
inzwischen wird Omega Plus von Tisso geliefert.Im Gegensatz zum NKO werden zum Omega Plus keine Angaben zum Inhaltsanteil von Omega 3, EPA,DHA etc. gemacht; auch auf Rückfrage sind keine Werte zu bekommen.
Vielleicht weißt Du da mehr.
Gruß
Jürgen

----------


## RuStra

> Hallo Rudolf,
> inzwischen wird Omega Plus von Tisso geliefert.Im Gegensatz zum NKO werden zum Omega Plus keine Angaben zum Inhaltsanteil von Omega 3, EPA,DHA etc. gemacht; auch auf Rückfrage sind keine Werte zu bekommen.
> Vielleicht weißt Du da mehr.
> Gruß
> Jürgen


hallo Jürgen,

ich weiss auch nur, dass Dr. Kremer immer mal wieder darauf hingewiesen hat, dass das Verhältnis EPA/DHA 7:1 betragen soll. Dass bei Tisso per Anruf keine weiteren Infos zu bekommmen sind, hängt damit zusammen, dass sie auf die Therapeuten zeigen, die das wissen sollen. Aber ich würde mich erstmal an die Ausführungen von Frau Dr.Ehrenberger halten, der Link steht oben in dem Beitrag von Jürgen S. Solange ich nichts Gegenteiliges höre, gehe ich davon aus, dass das, was in diesem Artikel über Krillöl gesagt wird, auch für dieses Krillöl-Produkt von Tisso zutrifft. 

Ansonsten:

Hallo Horst K., 

Dein Hinweis auf das Aldi-Fischöl geht an der Sache vorbei, nämlich der Sache HOCHdosierten Einsatzes bestimmter langkettiger Omega-3-Fettsäuren. Einmal wg. des geringen Anteils EPA/DHA (was dazu führt, dass der Anteil minderwertiger Fischöle zu hoch wird, erst recht, wenn man wirklich viel nimmt), zum anderen wg. der nicht ausreichenden Reinheit (was bei vielen, vielen Pillen  (wer schluckt denn schon ohne Probleme mit Aldi-Fischöl-Kapseln 10 bis 15 g EPA/DHA täglich ??) zum Problem werden kann).
Aldi ist was für Leute, die Fischöl so nebenbei auch noch nehmen wollen, ohne damit einen gg. Metastasierung gerichteten therapeutischen Einsatz verbinden zu wollen.

grüsse aus HH,
Rudolf

----------


## Helmut.2

*Krill Öl als Antioxidans und Anti Aging Mittel*
Es wird angenommen, dass Alterungsprozesse des Menschen mit der Aktivität freier Radikale in Zusammenhang stehen. Freie Radikale entstehen beispielsweise durch Streß, UV-Einstrahlung oder Rauchen. Antioxidantien können diese freien Radikale abpuffern, deshalb kommt hier das Schlagwort »Anti-Aging« ins Spiel.
Der ORAC Wert (Oxygen Radical Adsorbance Capacity) beschreibt die antioxidative Kapazität eines Lebensmittels. Dabei gibt es Lebensmittel mit erstaunlicher antioxidativer Kraft, so stehen Trockenpflaumen mit einem ORAC-Wert von 5770 pro 100g in der vordersten Reihe der Liste, gefolgt von Rosinen mit 2830, Heidelbeeren mit 2400 oder Brombeeren mit 2036.
Die Vitamine A und E haben einen ORAC-Wert von 1,25, Lutein und Fischöl von 8, Coenzym Q10 von 11, Astaxanthin von 51. Der ORAC-Wert von Krill Öl wurde in den »Brunswick Laboratories of Wareham« gemessen und beträgt 378.
*Kritik:* Der ORAC-Wert des Krill Öls ist zwar ganz gut und auch um einiges höher als bei Fischöl oder Vitamin A/E, man sollte sich davon allerdings nicht blenden lassen, denn die Angaben beziehen sich immer auf 100g. Wenn man also 100×1000mg-Kapseln Krill Öl nimmt kommt man rein rechnerisch auf dieselbe antioxidative Kapazität wie mit 6,55g Trockenpflaumen. Außer dem Fall, dass man sich Scheren und Fühler wachsen lassen will, sehe ich keinen Nutzen, Krill Öl als primäres Antioxidans zu verwenden. Auch wenn man die Preise betrachtet, fährt man beispielsweise mit Trockenpflaumen um ein Vielfaches besser.

http://www.enutrio.de/krill-oel/

Dieser Beitrag wurde mir freundlicherweise übertragen bzw aufmerksam gemacht um ihn hier zu zeigen!

Gruß, Helmut

----------


## Anonymous1

http://www.enutrio.de/krill-oel/

Hallo Helmut,

das ist ja ein extrem interessanter Artikel, den du da eingestellt hast, zumal er für Laien auch noch verständlich geschrieben ist. Danke!

Das macht richtig neugierig, sich weiter mit Antioxidansien und den positiven Auswirkungen zu beschäftigen.

Gruß Dieter

----------


## Helmut.2

Hallo Dieter,

Danke für diesen Lob, leider muß ich ihn weitergeben, denn ich bin nur der Vermittler -nicht zwischen zwei Welten!- aber immer interessante Themen die mir zugesendet werden z.B. Trockenpflaumen :Waffe gegen das Altern!

Trockenpflaumen entalten unteranderem auch noch Bor, das wir eigentlich genügent zu uns nehmen sollten und auch müssen aber für Diabetiker nur in kleinen Portionenen wegen dem hohen Zuckergehalt.

Liebe Grüße, Helmut

----------


## marsjürg

Hallo Helmut,
danke, dass Du die Studienübersicht zum KrillÖl aus enutrio.de eingestellt hast.Damit werden die sonstigen  ( Werbe )-Aussagen zum KrillÖl m.E. doch erheblich relativiert.
Von Tisso sind wie schon berichtet, keine genauen Inhaltsangaben wie z.B. von Neptune KrillÖl zu erhalten.Laut Auskunft Tisso beträgt das Verhältnis Omega 3 zu Omega 6 + 9 ca. 5:1. Das Verhältnis EPA zu DHA ca. 5:1. 1 Kapsel enthält 375mg KrillÖl.Bei NKO liegen die Werte pro Kapsel bei 500mg Krillöl, 150mg Omega 3 und das Verhältnis EPA/DHA bei 1,67:1.
Nach der Vergleichsliste von Rudolf in der die Preise von Fischöl auf 1 gr.EPA/DHA  be-
zogen sind, kostet 1 gr EPA/DHA im Mittel ca. 0,45. 1 gr. EPA/DHA aus KrillÖl von vanverde würde 4,78 kosten. Für mich stellt sich die Frage, ob die bessere Wirksamkeit von KrillÖl im Hinblick auf die Hemmung von Entzündungsbotenstoffen durch die Bindung in Phospholipide diesen Mehrpreis rechtfertigt. In der Studienübersicht wird festgestellt, dass es z.Zt. hierzu keine vergleichenden,*unabhängigen* Studien gibt. Hinzu kommt, dass KrillÖl das ungünstige Omega 6 enthält, was bei Fischöl nicht der Fall ist.
An der Klinik für Tumorbiologie, Freiburg, läuft z.Zt. eine Studie über die Wirksamkeit von Omega 3 Fettsäuren als Hemmer von Entzündungsbotenstoffen und tumorbedingten Gewichtsverlust durch Marine Phophorlipide, die aus Fischrogen gewonnen werden. Vielleicht ergeben sich daraus demnächst neue Erkenntnisse.
Bezüglich KrillÖl halte ich eine gewisse Skepsis für angebracht.
Herzlichen Gruß
Jürgen
Studien gibt

----------


## Jörg (O)

Liebe Mitstreiter,

mir hat einmal ein Biochemiker von sämtlichem Trockenobst abgeraten.
Er hatte festgestellt, dass sich dort einfach zu viele Bakterien und sonstige Erreger tummeln. Was uns schmeckt ( vor allem Süsses ),
schmeckt auch allen anderen Lebewesen, die wir nicht mit der Nahrung
aufnehmen möchten.
Daher sollte man beim Verzehr von Trockenobst darauf achten, dass das
Produkt mit der erforderlichen Sorgfalt hergestellt worden ist.
Mit freundlichen Grüßen 
Jörg (O)

----------


## HansiB

Hallo Jörg,

gerade süsses sollte uns nicht schmecken, ich habe mir das schon lange abgewöhnt. Auch an Schimmel sollte man denken, genau so auch bei Nüssen. Guten Appetit.

Gruß Konrad

----------


## Heribert

> Auch an Schimmel sollte man denken, genau so auch bei Nüssen. Guten Appetit.


Die Walnuss als Vit E-Träger und damit zur Vorbeugung von Herz-Kreislauf-Erkrankungen geeignet, setzt sehr schnell Schwarzschimmel -Aspergillus niger- an, der äußerst canzerogen wirkt. Gewürze aus Südostasien werden zwar vor der Einfuhr mit Gammastrahlen sterilisiert, damit wird aber nicht die cancerogene Substanz entfernt. Es werden lediglich die Sporen abgetötet.

Wenn wir 'en Detail' wüssten, was wir mit diverser Nahrung unserem Körper zumuten, würden wir auf vieles verzichten wollen.

Trotzdem, weiterhin guten Appetit.
Heribert

----------


## marsjürg

Hallo Rudolf,
Zitat" Aber damit ist ab November die nächste Runde Krebs & Fischöl eingeläutet. Dr. Kremer ist ab sofort auch mit dabei".
Es ist still geworden um das Thema Tisso Krillöl, oder habe ich den Gong zur nächsten Runde überhört bzw. ...lesen?
Gruß Jürgen

----------


## RuStra

> Hallo Rudolf,
> Zitat" Aber damit ist ab November die nächste Runde Krebs & Fischöl eingeläutet. Dr. Kremer ist ab sofort auch mit dabei".
> Es ist still geworden um das Thema Tisso Krillöl, oder habe ich den Gong zur nächsten Runde überhört bzw. ...lesen?
> Gruß Jürgen



hallo Jürgen,

ich habe nichts wirklich Neues zum Thema zu berichten - ausser dass die verschiedensten Männer, von denen ich weiss, dass sie das krillöl nehmen, nicht tot umgefallen sind: insoweit haben wir ein erstes Praxis-Ergebnis.
da der praxis-test krillöl jetzt also läuft, gibts 2 möglichkeiten, die wirkung zu testen: über den allgemeinzustand und dessen mögliche veränderungen und über messungen der veränderungen im fettstoffwechsel. soweit ich weiss, macht das aber keiner systematisch, wie es eigentlich sein müsste. ich mach die labormessungen nicht, weil ich dafür kein geld habe. also kann ich nur über den allgemeinzustand ganz grob berichten, dass ich gegenüber der früheren sears-fischöl-supplementierung beim wechsel auf tisso-krillöl keinen unterschied bemerkt habe. jetzt habe ich seit anfang der woche wieder umgeschaltet: krillöl abgesetzt u. 4 wochen wird jetzt ausschliesslich sears gemampft, danach wieder krillöl, mal sehen, ob mir das was sagt.
die unsicherheit in der handhabung des tisso-krillöls liegt im moment in der dosierung, da man nicht eins zu eins umrechnen kann ( 4 kapseln sears gleich 2,4 g EPA/DHA im Verhältnis 2:1 entsprechen wieviel kapseln tisso-krillöl ?). vielleicht gibts da die nächste zeit aus dem kremerschen therapeuten-netzwerk irgendwelchen response.

grüsse,
Rudolf

----------


## HansiB

Hallo Rudolf,

ich glaube wir übertreiben da ein wenig. Ob ich Fischölkapseln nehme, momentan nicht, spielt bei meinem Befinden keine Rolle. Die Einnahme ist sicher sinnvoll, ich muss mal wieder messen lassen.
Was sagst du zu meinen Vitalpilzen, allgemein Schweigen im Walde?

Gruß, Konrad

----------


## christinew

Hallo, Rudolf,
Mein Mann nimmt seit Anfang Oktober 07 Krillöl, ich habe es aus der Schweiz, die ersten 4-6 Wochen nahm er 4 Kapseln täglich, dann erhöht auf 8 Kapseln, es tut ihm wirklich gut, er ist fit wie ein Turnschuh, während er im Sommer schon mal ab und zu Tage hatte , an denen er müde und erschöpft war, und bei mir sämtliche Alarmglocken schrillten, sagt er und ich sehe und spüre es, er fühlt sich jetzt seit 3 Monaten absolut fit. Weitere Messungen haben wir nicht vornehmen lassen. Ich hoffe natürlich, dass die nächste PSA Messung uns nicht umhaut, aber ich kann es wirklich jedem empfehlen, es wirkt Wunder.
Christine

----------


## RuStra

> Hallo, Rudolf,


Hallo Christine !




> Mein Mann nimmt seit Anfang Oktober 07 Krillöl, ich habe es aus der Schweiz, die ersten 4-6 Wochen nahm er 4 Kapseln täglich, dann erhöht auf 8 Kapseln, es tut ihm wirklich gut, er ist fit wie ein Turnschuh, während er im Sommer schon mal ab und zu Tage hatte , an denen er müde und erschöpft war, und bei mir sämtliche Alarmglocken schrillten, sagt er und ich sehe und spüre es, er fühlt sich jetzt seit 3 Monaten absolut fit.



können wir denn die Mengen / die Dosis irgendwie vergleichbar machen?
was ist denn in der schweizer kapsel alles drin ?




> Weitere Messungen haben wir nicht vornehmen lassen. Ich hoffe natürlich, dass die nächste PSA Messung uns nicht umhaut, aber ich kann es wirklich jedem empfehlen, es wirkt Wunder.
> Christine


kann sein, dass ich mit meinen 5 kapseln tisso-krillöl doch zu niedrig lag.

grüsse,
Rudolf

----------


## designer

> Hier eine kleine Abhandlung über Krillöl:
> 
> http://www.tv-gesundheit.at/pdf/Natu..._Krill_Oel.pdf
> 
> Die Sonne scheint schon wieder in HH
> 
> JürgenS


Hier der aktuelle Link nach Übersiedlung des Beitrags:

http://www.netzwerk-gesundheit.at/wi...iv._Studien%29

----------


## annegret

Hallo liebe Krill Öl Fans!

Ich habe eine Adresse in England gefunden www.healthfoods-uk.com
Habe mich mal schlau gemacht und es scheint mir ein seriöses Untermehmen zu sein, ausserdem habe ich noch dieverse Anfragen
gestellt, Mal sehen was sie antworten. Der Preis ist echt super, wenn das
Krillöl auch so ist, dann wird das unsere Adresse!

Will ich Euch nur mitteilen. Ist ja alles EU. dadurch auch keine Zollprobleme
Hat jemand damit schon Erfahrung gemacht? Ehrlich die Preise in Germany
sind mir einfach zu hoch. Ausserdem habe ich gehört, dass man auch bei
dem Omega3 Kapseln sehr differenzieren muss, wegen der hohen Oxidation? Ist dem so???? Bin verunsichert.

Danke für Antwort!

Anne

----------


## Josef

Ruhig ist`s um`s Krill Öl geworden.
Warum?
Verwenden es hier schon alle?
Statt Omega 3?
Oder ................?



*Und zum Fischöl:*

*   Verdacht auf giftige Arsenverbindung im Fischöl
   Bestätigung hätte Konsequenzen für einige Gesundheitsprodukte*

   Graz (pte/21.10.2008/13:50) - Erstmals wurde nachgewiesen, dass Fischöle
   in ihrer natürlichen Form hochkonzentriertes Arsen beinhalten. "Bisher
   nahm man an, dass Arsen im Fisch ungiftig ist. Doch nun wurde klar, dass
   diese Annahme zu wenig komplex ist", sagt Kevin Francesconi, Leiter der
   Arbeitsgruppe Umwelt- und Spurenanalytik an der Universität Graz
http://www.uni-graz.at/achwww, im Gespräch mit pressetext. Bestätigt
   sich die Gefährlichkeit der entdeckten öllöslichen Arsenverbindungen in
   Fischölen, wird dies Folgen für den Vertrieb zahlreicher
   Gesundheitsprodukte haben.

...... http://www.pressetext.at/pte.mc?pte=081021040

----------


## Josef

*Omega  3: Herz Kreislauf Risiko?* 
 « *Antworten #6 am:* 19. März 2009, 11:08 »
 *Zitat* *Ändern* *Löschen*    Kardiologen halten an Diät mit ungesättigten  Fettsäuren fest

Dallas  Die Sorge, dass Omega-6-Fettsäuren aufgrund  einer pro-inflammatorischen Wirkung das Herz-Kreislauf-Risiko erhöhen, ist nach  Ansicht europäischer und US-amerikanischer Kardiologen unberechtigt. Ein Science  Advisory der American Heart Association in Circulation (2009; doi:  10.1161/CIRCULATIONAHA.108.191627) hält eine präventive Wirkung der  ungesättigten Fettsäuren weiter für erwiesen.

http://www.krebsforum.at/forum/index...7.html#msg8407

Neues auch auf:
http://www.krebsforum.at/forum/index...ard,100.0.html

----------


## Josef

Wer nimmt Krill Öl, und welches (Details) bitte.

Was sagst du zu:
*Merimed Krill Öl*
und
 *Antarktis Kri**ll-Omega-3-Öl Kapseln mit 100% reinem Krill-Omega-3-Öl*

----------

